# Best ultrabook for Lightroom



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2015)

I'm new to this forum so I hope I'm posting in the right place.  Could anyone tell me if there is an ultrabook around €1,000 euro mark that can easily handle Lightroom ? I have researched exhaustively online and am completely bamboozled by now.  Hopefully someone on this forum has successfully found out what I couldn't.  Thank you in advance.


----------



## Replytoken (Apr 28, 2015)

Welcome to the forum!  Are you planning on using it with an external monitor?  If not, you may find few options with a screen that is sufficient for color-critical work.  And, do you have a preference of operating systems?

--Ken


----------



## clee01l (Apr 28, 2015)

Welcome to the forum Here are the current LRCC/6 specs:
https://helpx.adobe.com/lightroom/system-requirements.html
I would amend these to suggest that 8GB CPU RAM is a good starting level. and 1GB of GPU Video RAM,  You will also need 1/2 TB of Disk storage for images and everything else.  You can supplement this 1/2 TB with EHDs as you image inventory grows.  If the Surface Pro3 is considered an Ultrabook, I think it might fit your requirements  Adobe has been touting LRCC/6 performance level improvements using a Microsoft SurfacePro3.  And from my experience with the SurfacePro3 it is a suitable Windows counterpart to the MackBookPro.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2015)

Replytoken said:


> Welcome tot he forum!  Are you planning on using it with an external monitor?  If not, you may find few options with a screen that is sufficient for color-critical work.  And, do you have a preference of operating systems?
> 
> --Ken



Hi Ken, 

No I hadn't intended to.  For my budget I think it would have to be Windows. 

Cheers


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2015)

Thanks for the welcome and suggestion.  I will have a look and see how it goes.  

Thank you.


----------



## Replytoken (Apr 29, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Hi Ken,
> 
> No I hadn't intended to.  For my budget I think it would have to be Windows.
> 
> Cheers



Cletus has given you a good set of specifications to consider, but unless you plan on exclusively using your machine on the road, you may wish to consider an external monitor, if only for a bit of comfortable work space.

Good luck,

--Ken


----------



## Constantinos (Apr 29, 2015)

clee01l said:


> Welcome to the forum Here are the current LRCC/6 specs:
> https://helpx.adobe.com/lightroom/system-requirements.html
> I would amend these to suggest that 8GB CPU RAM is a good starting level. and 1GB of GPU Video RAM,  You will also need 1/2 TB of Disk storage for images and everything else.  You can supplement this 1/2 TB with EHDs as you image inventory grows.  If the Surface Pro3 is considered an Ultrabook, I think it might fit your requirements  Adobe has been touting LRCC/6 performance level improvements using a Microsoft SurfacePro3.  And from my experience with the SurfacePro3 it is a suitable Windows counterpart to the MackBookPro.



Really comprehensive reply,  I think it covers all you need to know. However, If you have seen a couple of alternatives please post them so that people in here can comment on the specific setups.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 29, 2015)

Constantinos said:


> Really comprehensive reply,  I think it covers all you need to know. However, If you have seen a couple of alternatives please post them so that people in here can comment on the specific setups.




Yes, thank you all so much for your suggestions.  I will look at the Surface Pro 3 once I find out where they are on sale over here.  I was also looking at the HP Spectre x360 i5 8gb.  Although its a couple of hundred quid more than I intended to spend, it might do the job.  What do you think ?


----------



## Constantinos (Apr 29, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Yes, thank you all so much for your suggestions.  I will look at the Surface Pro 3 once I find out where they are on sale over here.  I was also looking at the HP Spectre x360 i5 8gb.  Although its a couple of hundred quid more than I intended to spend, it might do the job.  What do you think ?



Do not know the specific device but a couple of points to note so that you make your decision easier.

1. screen size. 13 or 15 ish inches? Is this important to you? Consider weight and ease of portability but the bigger the easier to work longer times. The HP is 13 touch screen. Do you need the touch? In addition to this, how good is the screen? Compare with other alternatives. See the resolution, viewing angles (IPS screens!!)...

2. Expandability. Investigate whether RAM and graphics can be expanded in the future.

3. Estimate usage in terms of years. Are you buying a computer to use for 1-2 years or even more? Depending on this, you shall decide on the specs.

4. Cores? Obviously a quad core is much better than a dual core. At an additional cost of course.

5. Existence of an SSD, as the HP you point is a plus. It will speed up things, however the storage is less. You will probably need external drives.

Just a few thoughts to help you out!


----------



## Replytoken (May 4, 2015)

In case you are still looking, I saw a few reviews of HP's new Spectre x360 that were quite positive.  The screens appear to be quite good, and the various configurations of the machine are priced quite aggressively.  It may be worth a look if you have not already made a decision.

--Ken


----------



## [email protected] (May 6, 2015)

Replytoken said:


> In case you are still looking, I saw a few reviews of HP's new Spectre x360 that were quite positive.  The screens appear to be quite good, and the various configurations of the machine are priced quite aggressively.  It may be worth a look if you have not already made a decision.
> 
> --Ken


Cm

Thanks Ken,  I'm wobbled with reading reviews of this v that. I've decided to go with the HP X360. Family tell me get MacBook Air. But I'm not going to pay the extra that they did. Also if I read any more comparisons between laptops I'll just give up, buy a donkey and   travel the roads. 

Peter


----------



## Replytoken (May 6, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Cm
> 
> Thanks Ken,  I'm wobbled with reading reviews of this v that. I've decided to go with the HP X360. Family tell me get MacBook Air. But I'm not going to pay the extra that they did. Also if I read any more comparisons between laptops I'll just give up, buy a donkey and   travel the roads.
> 
> Peter



Hi Peter,

Just make sure your donkey is USB Type-C capable and you'll be all set for the future!   On a more serious note, I am a bit skeptical of most reviews that I read, but the Spectre x360 seems to be getting a lot of initial praise in a large number of reviews, such that I have now taken an interest in one, and I am normally a loyal Thinkpad buyer.  It seems like a good choice, but a bit of actual user feedback is what I would want to hear before making a final decision, and that might take a few more weeks to emerge.

Good luck,

--Ken


----------



## [email protected] (May 8, 2015)

Replytoken said:


> Hi Peter,
> 
> Just make sure your donkey is USB Type-C capable and you'll be all set for the future!   On a more serious note, I am a bit skeptical of most reviews that I read, but the Spectre x360 seems to be getting a lot of initial praise in a large number of reviews, such that I have now taken an interest in one, and I am normally a loyal Thinkpad buyer.  It seems like a good choice, but a bit of actual user feedback is what I would want to hear before making a final decision, and that might take a few more weeks to emerge.
> 
> ...




I should know soon enough.   I've just bought it today.  Too soon to say how good or not it is yet.  will let you know


----------



## Replytoken (May 10, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> I should know soon enough.   I've just bought it today.  Too soon to say how good or not it is yet.  will let you know



Hope it is everything you want and more!

Good luck,

--Ken


----------



## PeteNZ (May 26, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> I should know soon enough.   I've just bought it today.  Too soon to say how good or not it is yet.  will let you know



How has the x360 been for you? Looking at ordering one myself.


----------



## [email protected] (May 26, 2015)

PeteNZ said:


> How has the x360 been for you? Looking at ordering one myself.



Have the x360 a couple of weeks now.  Haven't had near enough time to use it as I intended, but so far I'm impressed.   I've loaded Lightroom 6 which I'm new to as I'd been using Photoshop elements 9 on my old machine.  Again, I need more time with Lightroom but as for the machine itself i find it very fast, a really nice screen, it starts quickly, it looks really cool.   Sometimes the trackpad doesn't react as i intend but I think that could be as much due to my ineptitude as anything else.   I wouldn't be a tech head so maybe I'm not the best person to review it, but I have to say that so far I'm very happy with it. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## Replytoken (Jun 29, 2015)

Peter,

Any additional thoughts after having owned your new machine for a month?  I had a chance to try one out at a MS store for a few minutes and I liked what I saw.  I am probably going to upgrade my laptop in the near future, and this machine is at or near the top of the list, barring any serious flaws identified by current owners.

--Ken


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 30, 2015)

Replytoken said:


> Peter,
> 
> Any additional thoughts after having owned your new machine for a month?  I had a chance to try one out at a MS store for a few minutes and I liked what I saw.  I am probably going to upgrade my laptop in the near future, and this machine is at or near the top of the list, barring any serious flaws identified by current owners.
> 
> --Ken


Hi Ken,

As far as Lightroom is concerned I've found it's fine.  Now I'm not a professional photographer or techie, just an enthusiast.  The track pad does take a bit of getting used to.  Compared to the mac book pro trackpad it feels sort of 'loose'.  Sensitive maybe another description.
What I hadn't really thought about before is something that now I'm very impressed with and that's the ability to use as a tablet.  When stretched out on the sofa its really handy to turn it halfway and rest it on the thighs or belly if flat enough (belly I mean) and use the touch screen.  I'm most impressed so far with the touchscreen.
I've had it around three weeks and have used it quite a bit and overall I'd have to say I'm happy with it.  I'm hoping to add photoshop elements soon.  I'll be taking a couple of weeks holidays and intend to take lots of photographs and have time to try Lightroom in a bit more depth.
I know this is not a great review, but as for 'serious flaws' I haven't come across any, yet.

All the best,

Peter


----------



## Replytoken (Jul 1, 2015)

Thanks, Peter.  A full review was not necessary as there are many on the web.  But I do appreciate your own observations and feedback as a new owner.  Just wanted to know if there was any hint of buyer's remorse, and there does not appear to be any.

Enjoy,

--Ken


----------

